# Shiny Pokemon Rares List - TBT Works Project!



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

So, I've noticed people saying they will give their shiny ____ for a shiny ____ or ____. Now, I've seen the same Pokemon go for different Pokemon based on opinion. But I think there should be a list that shows exactly what a shiny Pokemon is worth; that way we'll all get what we want. 



Spoiler: The List



This list is not fully based on opinion. It will also be based on how easily it's encountered in the wild, shiny or not. If it is not offered often or is legendary {legit}, it's likely to be on the Rares List, higher than a commonly-offered shiny would.





Spoiler: Who we need



We'll need people to watch the Shiny thread and take surveys on "is this Pokemon rare" or not. It's not going to be easy to tag every Pokemon with a rarity, but I think the project will pay off in due time. It will require time and dedication to creating it. We'll need people who can be on for a while, stalking the Shiny Club and other resources for information, then send it off to an editor. The editor will edit the Rares list with the new information.





Spoiler: What will be on the List



Not every Pokemon will make it to the list. Only ones like Shiny Growlithe or Shiny Gardevoir will make it, when no one quite knows what they're worth. Ones like Shiny Butterfree or Beedrill are easy; trade them for a Pokemon caught around the same that's also shiny. Other Pokemon aren't easy because they have different catch ratios.



If we get any people at all, then I'll create a link to a Google Doc to start creating it. It will look like this:


____ ------------ _____
____--------_____---------_____

Or something along those lines.

Staff, if this is not needed, please lock it. I just didn't think it would be proper to bring it up in the Shiny Club, since it's a Hunting club.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 13, 2013)

Isn't it as simple as:

-Fishing chain shiny
-Pokeradar-achievable shiny (any pokemon that can be chained)
-Safari shiny
-Legendary shiny


?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

No, not exactly. Pokemon can be divided by group, yes, but when it comes to individual Pokemon, that's hard. It also depends if it hardly ever appears, or is hard to get, etc. Pokemon can be divided like that but it's easier to check out their stats, chances of being seen, moves, etc.

I honestly think if you put them on a list from best to not so best, you can see what is fair for your Pokemon rather than just what you want.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, fair enough. Its hard to make a list that isn't biased though, (obviously some people have preferences, I guess you are doing it by rarity though so it shouldn't matter).

I do fear that some people will take it too seriously and refuse other shinies because "this list says you are ripping me off". But idk.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

That's also the way it works. Some people go fair, some don't. I just want to give a basic understanding of how rare this Shiny is, and if this shiny is worth that shiny. That's basically what the list means.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 13, 2013)

Personally, as long as its something I want for one of my shinies; I'm likely to trade my shiny for another shiny regardless of if I'm getting ripped off or not. 

Though this list could make trading shinies a lot harder around here, since a lot of people are gonna start using the list to make sure they're getting a good trade for their shiny I'm sure.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

That's easier to make bargains off of it. Before long, people might start auctioning off their shinies for TBT Bells, NL Bells, etc. so this is another way to make a deal with that.

Basically, a list will help determine if a Pokemon is as rare as that. It also helps on the GTS. I might go forward with it as a person project, just for my own reference and others if they want to.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm sure you'll get more support as the list starts being formed.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

is a shiny whismur worth anything idk i didnt chain for it it randomly jumped at me when i was hatcing eggs

but yeah chained fiah shinies arent rly worth naything now


----------



## ClefairyKid (Nov 13, 2013)

I understand that you have good intentions with this but I personally don't want others declaring what they think my shinies are worth, it's up to the trader to decide what it's worth to them based on many factors beyond just species or method caught, it can include nature, personal preference, gender, egg moves, stats and so on and I for one find it continually rude and insulting when people tell me shinies are worth "crap" when they take effort to find and can be just as useful and liked as any other, depending on who is using them.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 14, 2013)

ClefairyKid said:


> I understand that you have good intentions with this but I personally don't want others declaring what they think my shinies are worth, it's up to the trader to decide what it's worth to them based on many factors beyond just species or method caught, it can include nature, personal preference, gender, egg moves, stats and so on and I for one find it continually rude and insulting when people tell me shinies are worth "crap" when they take effort to find and can be just as useful and liked as any other, depending on who is using them.



And this is why I probably won't pay much attention to the list myself. So many people would start using that for every trade they do and people who have no luck getting shinies would never be able to trade for one.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 15, 2013)

How will you deal with pokemon whose method of obtaining is different between games? Like eevee, zoroark and ivysaur (friend safari).


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

This looks like a very cool idea! I agree with the others since it may be depended on way too much
However, like how others said, it is up to the trader to decide a) to use this list b) to choose rareness. I think this will be great as long as it is not depended on too much.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2013)

I get where people are coming from saying this thread will make people greedy and **** coz they all be like 'no not worth it YOLO' but im just gonna put my 2 cents worth of shiny value.

the basic stuff to understand is;
chain fished shiny = chain fished shiny
shiny legendary = shiny legendary

But asides from those, you have about 5407956784306843 other Pokemon which dont fit any of these categories, and this is probs where its gonna get confusing.
Each Pokemon is set into its own category - common/uncommon/rare/very rare. I'm sure there are more prominent sites out there which list them, but for me its easy just to use GPX+ because I've been there for such a long time, compelted my Pokedex, so I can easily search for the classification of any Pokemon (though it hasn't updated w/ 6th Gen yet, but there are only about 60 off Pokemon, so shouldn't be too hard to classify based on previous classifications)

I was going to upload dex pics of each category so you can see which Pokemon is in which category, but I can't be bothered (if people want me to I will)

That said though, there are certain things which need to be taken into account - such as shiny color, and stage +/-1 (i really didnt know what else to call it lol)

*shiny color:*
its so obvious that the shiny colouration of a Pokemon makes it more wanted. i know people really love the budew/roggenrolla/axew/kirlia shiny evolution lines, but roggen/budew are classed as common, whilst axew/kirlia are classed as uncommon. Because of this, i'd say they should be upped a tier due to being wanted more due to their shiny color.
and then we have pokemon without distinctive color change - ie; meowth and togepi (they're really the only two I can think of). Meowth is classed as uncommon, and Togepi classed as rare, but as their shiny colorations aren't that different to their regular colors, their value goes down (so meowth is now common, and togepi is uncommon)

*stage +/-1*
this is more of a common sense thing that I use which basically corrects pokemon to their proper rarities because i dont think they belong in the rarities they're under.
For this i'll mainly use the rare tier as an example because its the shortest so is much easier for me.


Spoiler















Now given that list, there are so many thing I would change about it.
First of all, the only Pokemon that would definately be in the 'rare' list for me would be the starters/pseudo legendaries/other (because they're hard to get, or can only be obtained near end/post game) I feel as though I should list them all and then explain so maybe I will do that because that'll be easier (but i'll remove evos so it shortens the list) - I wont put in a spoiler either so it's easier, but if it stretches the page too much let me know and I'll put it in.

Bulbasaur
Charmander
Squirtle
Vulpix - uncommon
Kangaskhan
Tauros - uncommon
Lapras
Eevee
Porygon
Aerodactyl
Dratini
Chikorita
Cyndaquil
Totodile
Togepi - uncommon (as previously stated)
Shuckle - uncommon
Heracross - uncommon
Skarmory - uncommon
Stantler - uncommon
Miltank - uncommon
Larvitar
Treecko
Torchic
Mudkip
Slakoth - uncommon
Nosepass - uncommon
Torkoal
Zangoose - uncommon
Seviper - uncommon
Lunatone
Solrock
Feebas - uncommon
Castform
Kecleon
Tropius
Absol
Wynaut
Relicanth - chain fish
Bagon
Beldum
Turtwig
Chimchar
Piplup
Happiny - (shiny coloration is pre much the same) - uncommon
Spiritomb
Gible - NB: even though shiny coloration is pre much same, its a pseduo legndary, and mage garchomp is purple so it can stay as rare
Munchlax
Riolu
Rotom
Phione
Snivy
Tepig
Oshawott
Munna - uncommon
Sigilyph - uncommon
Zorua
Ducklett - uncommon
Emolga
Alomomola - chain fish
Tynamo
Cryogonal - uncommon
Golett
Rufflet
Vullaby
Deino
Larvesta

that's just what I would do because that's how I'd rate them *and that's how valuable they are to me*


but all in all, it really comes down to the traders. If they're willing to negotiate, as long as they'er happy with what they're both getting, it shouldn't matter what they trade.
If said person really wants a Pokemon in the common category, and they're willing to trade a rare tiered pokemon - then who really cares.
As long as they're both happy with what they're receiving then it shouldn't matter IMO. Hence why I often decline shiny offers when I get trade requests, because I'm simple not looking for that shiny.

also once Pokemon bank goes live, I'm going to try to only trade from Pokemon which haven't been transferred, just so rarity isn't affected as some pokemon are easier to get in previous games, but harder to get in X/Y.
that being said, stats and all that **** are also taken into account. someone might be looking for a shiny Pokemon to use competitively, and this Pokemon might be classed as common, but be a good Pokemon to use in completive battling, thus its rarity increases, despite being classified as common. Plus, an uber Pokemon like Gible which is rare might might be traded, but it has **** stats, so who'd want to use that since Garchomp is good at battling? It further decreased value.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys. Let me clarify what exactly I was intending to do with this.

We all know how on AC, certain villagers are more popular. The more popular, the more they will cost you to obtain them from someone else. This can be seen in Pokemon as well. You don't trade Reshiram for Raticate, after all.

Say you have no shiny but someone you see has an extra shiny and you think this can help you get started with shinies because the rarer the shiny, the more you get from trading it. You can check here to see what they would want for a shiny. Using the tiers, you can get more shinies that are 

A) on the tiers close to it

B) on the person's list for what they want.

So, basically, the list will tell how rare a shiny is compared to others, or basically, more sought after. I don't expect people to depend on this for trading, but if you want to trade for a shiny when you don't have one or auction a shiny off for something, this list can be useful. I don't intend for people to rely on it for their trading matters. That's up to the person and the trader.

So basically, it tells people what is popular and sought after for various reasons like color and where it is found and how often it is found. It's not telling you should only trade this for this, it's not for that.

EDIT: Look at this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ossing-New-Leaf-Villagers-Based-on-Popularity

That's basically what I'm going to do here. Compile a list on how popular/rare they are so people can understand it better and what they should aim for. I'm not intending for it to be a trading list to show you should trade this for this, it's so you can figure out what to aim for, how much you need to get this certain Pokemon, etc.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 16, 2013)

So if a shiny Pokemon is more sought after, you'd want to catch it more than other, rare shiny Pokemon? 0.o That's what I'm getting from this. Sorry if thats not what the point of this is.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been known to trade shiny legendaries for shiny pokemon that aren't legendaries. I traded a shiny lugia for a shiny magcargo back when SoulSilver/HeartGold were the newest pokemon games.

..course.. it was a hacked shiny lugia, but that was the offerer's request! Who am I to deny somebody a hacked shiny lugia for their legit shiny magcargo? lol

edit: mind you, I don't care for most of the shiny legendaries anyway(such as shiny registeel, kyrume, and mewtwo; to name a few[yes, I have a shiny of each of them])


----------



## Qualeo (Nov 16, 2013)

As useful as this might be, I think it might not work just because of how many different methods and factors that affect a shiny pokemon's ability to be caught. With different games with their own shiny hunting methods, I think that in the end this will become too confusing. There's just too many games with their own methods to really make this work effectively. Honestly, I think the only shinies that will really have a set place on the list are legit legendaries and ditto (You can't breed them, so you have to use pokeradar or hopefully find somebody with a friend safari with them.

Though, some of the starters I would say would be pretty rare too. This gen's starters and the Gen 1 starters I wouldn't count as rare simply because breeding is not the only way to get them this time around. You can find their second evo's in the friend zone. But, if you'e looking for the first evo, then I guess that would be rarer? Since your only way is to matsuedo method?

I just think that there are too many factors to consider to make a set list.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 16, 2013)

Qualeo said:


> As useful as this might be, I think it might not work just because of how many different methods and factors that affect a shiny pokemon's ability to be caught. With different games with their own shiny hunting methods, I think that in the end this will become too confusing. There's just too many games with their own methods to really make this work effectively. Honestly, I think the only shinies that will really have a set place on the list are legit legendaries and ditto (You can't breed them, so you have to use pokeradar or hopefully find somebody with a friend safari with them.
> 
> Though, some of the starters I would say would be pretty rare too. This gen's starters and the Gen 1 starters I wouldn't count as rare simply because breeding is not the only way to get them this time around. You can find their second evo's in the friend zone. But, if you'e looking for the first evo, then I guess that would be rarer? Since your only way is to matsuedo method?
> 
> I just think that there are too many factors to consider to make a set list.



Not true on the first stages of the gen 1 starters. If your only far enough into the game to be where you battle sycamore and then pick a starter; you could soft reset at that point until you get a shiny of your starter(provided they're not shiny locked)


----------



## Qualeo (Nov 16, 2013)

I know. I did take notice of the rarity of the first stage starters. Those I would consider rare. XD


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> EDIT: Look at this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ossing-New-Leaf-Villagers-Based-on-Popularity
> 
> That's basically what I'm going to do here. Compile a list on how popular/rare they are so people can understand it better and what they should aim for. I'm not intending for it to be a trading list to show you should trade this for this, it's so you can figure out what to aim for, how much you need to get this certain Pokemon, etc.



I got this far (didn't include gen 6 - except Sylveon coz I just chucked it in w/ eeveelutions) until I stopped because I realized how entirely pointless and impossible it is to put Pokemon in their specific tier for rarity. Everyone ranks Pokemon differently and there is no way it can be done fairly (because like I said before, stats & ability add to it), and not to mention rarity changes each gen (ie; previous gen Zorua was a ***** to get, now you can chain zoroark in the Pokemon village), starters were a ***** to get, can get in Friend Safari.
Not to mention there are more than twice as many Pokemon there are AC villagers, and AC villagers are traded for bells



Spoiler






Spoiler: Tier 7



Articuno
Zapdos
Moltres
Mewtwo
Mew
Raikou
Entei
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-oh
Celebi
Regirock
Regice
Registeel
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza
Jirachi
Deoxys
Uxie
Mesprit
Azelf
Dialga
Palkia
Heatran
Regigigas
Giratina
Cresselia
Manaphy
Darkrai
Shaymin
Zekrom
Kyurem
Victini
Meloetta
Reshiram
Tornadus
Thundurus
Landorus
Cobalion
Terrakion
Virizion
Keldeo
Genesect





Spoiler: Tier 6



Bulbasaur
Ivysaur
Venusaur
Charmander
Charmeleon
Charizard
Squirtle
Wartortle
Blastoise
Lapras
Eevee
Vaporeon
Jolteon
Flareon
Espeon
Umbreon
Leafeon
Glaceon
Sylveon
Dratini
Dragonair
Dragonite
Chikorita
Bayleef
Meganium
Cyndaquil
Quilava
Typhlosion
Totodile
Croconaw
Feraligatr
Larvitar
Pupitar
Tyranitar
Treecko
Grovyle
Sceptile
Torchic
Combusken
Blaziken
Mudkip
Marshtomp
Swampert
Bagon
Shelgon
Salamence
Beldum
Metang
Metagross
Turtwig
Grotle
Torterra
Chimchar
Monferno
Infernape
Piplup
Prinplup
Empoleon
Spiritomb
Gible
Gabite
Garchomp
Riolu
Lucario
Phione
Snivy
Servine
Serperior
Tepig
Pignite
Emboar
Oshawott
Dewott
Samurott
Zorua
Zoroark
Axew
Fraxure
Haxorus
Deino
Zweilous
Hydreigon
Larvesta
Volcarona





Spoiler: Tier 5



Vulpix
Ninetales
Growlithe
Arcanine
Ponyta
Rapidash
Gastly
Haunter
Gengar
Mareep
Flaaffy
Ampharos
Houndour
Houndoom
Ralts
Kirlia
Gardevoir
Gallade
Mawile
Aron
Lairon
Aggron
Meditite
Medicham
Electrike
Manectric
Budew
Roselia
Roserade
Gulpin
Swalot
Spheal
Sealeo
Walrein
Shinx
Luxio
Luxray
Roggenrola
Boldore
Gigalith





Spoiler: Tier 4



Nidoran F
Nidorina
Nidoqueen
Nidoran M
Nidorino
Nidoking
Venonat
Venomoth
Tentacool
Tentacruel
Geodude
Graveler
Golem
Slowpoke
Slowbro
Slowking





Spoiler: Tier 3



Caterpie
Metapod
Butterfree
Weedle
Kakuna
Beedrill
Pidgey
Pidgeotto
Pidgeot
Rattata
Raticate
Spearow
Fearow
Ekans
Arbok
Sandshrew
Sandslash
Zubat
Golbat
Crobat
Oddish
Gloom
Vileplume
Bellossom
Diglett
Dugtrio
Psyduck
Golduck
Mankey
Primeape
Magnemite
Magneton
Magnezone
Farfetch'd
Doduo
Dodrio
Seel
Dewgong
Grimer
Muk
Onix
Steelix
Drowzee
Hypno
Krabby
Kingler
Voltorb
Electrode





Spoiler: Tier 2



Paras
Parasect
Meowth
Persian





Spoiler: Tier 1



Poliwag
Poliwhirl
Poliwrath
Politoed
Shellder
Cloyster
Horsea
Seadra
Kingdra
Goldeen
Seaking
Magikarp
Gyarados
Staryu
Starmie
Chinchou
Lanturn
Qwilfish
Corsola
Remoraid
Octillery
Barboach
Whiscash
Carvanha
Sharpedo
Clamperl
Huntail
Gorebyss
Relicanth
Luvdisc
Alomomola
Basculin





Exeggcute
Exeggutor
Cubone
Marowak
Lickitung
Lickilicky
Koffing
Weezing
Rhyhorn
Rhydon
Rhyperior
Tangela
Tangrowth
Kangaskhan
Scyther
Scizor
Pinsir
Tauros
Ditto
Porygon
Porygon2
Porygon-Z
Omanyte
Omastar
Kabuto
Kabutops
Aerodactyl
Sentret
Furret
Hoothoot
Noctowl
Ledyba
Ledian
Spinarak
Ariados
Pichu
Pikachu
Raichu
Cleffa
Clefairy
Clefable
Igglybuff
Jigglypuff
Wigglytuff
Togepi
Togetic
Togekiss
Natu
Xatu
Hoppip
Skiploom
Jumpluff
Aipom
Ambipom
Sunkern
Sunflora
Yanma
Yanmega
Wooper
Quagsire
Murkrow
Honchkrow
Misdreavus
Mismagius
Unown
Girafarig
Pineco
Forretress
Dunsparce
Gligar
Gliscor
Snubbull
Granbull
Shuckle
Heracross
Sneasel
Weavile
Teddiursa
Ursaring
Slugma
Magcargo
Swinub
Piloswine
Mamoswine
Delibird
Skarmory
Phanpy
Donphan
Stantler
Smeargle
Tyrogue
Hitmonlee
Hitmonchan
Hitmontop
Smoochum
Jynx
Elekid
Electabuzz
Electivire
Magby
Magmar
Magmortar
Miltank
Poochyena
Mightyena
Zigzagoon
Linoone
Wurmple
Silcoon
Cascoon
Beautifly
Dustox
Lotad
Lombre
Ludicolo
Seedot
Nuzleaf
Shiftry
Taillow
Swellow
Wingull
Pelipper
Surskit
Masquerain
Shroomish
Breloom
Slakoth
Vigoroth
Slaking
Nincada
Ninjask
Shedinja
Whismur
Loudred
Exploud
Makuhita
Hariyama
Azurill
Marill
Azumarill
Nosepass
Probopass
Skitty
Delcatty
Sableye
Plusle
Minun
Volbeat
Illumise
Wailmer
Wailord
Numel
Camerupt
Torkoal
Spoink
Grumpig
Spinda
Trapinch
Vibrava
Flygon
Cacnea
Cacturne
Swablu
Altaria
Zangoose
Seviper
Lunatone
Solrock
Corphish
Crawdaunt
Baltoy
Claydol
Lileep
Cradily
Anorith
Armaldo
Feebas
Milotic
Castform
Kecleon
Shuppet
Banette
Duskull
Dusclops
Dusknoir
Tropius
Absol
Wynaut
Wobbuffet
Snorunt
Glalie
Froslass
Starly
Staravia
Staraptor
Bidoof
Bibarel
Kricketot
Kricketune
Cranidos
Rampardos
Shieldon
Bastiodon
Burmy [Grass]
Wormadam [Grass]
Burmy [Ground]
Wormadam [Ground]
Burmy [Steel]
Wormadam [Steel]
Mothim
Combee
Vespiquen
Pachirisu
Buizel
Floatzel
Cherubi
Cherrim
Drifloon
Drifblim
Buneary
Lopunny
Glameow
Purugly
Chingling
Chimecho
Stunky
Skuntank
Bronzor
Bronzong
Bonsly
Sudowoodo
Mime Jr.
Mr. Mime
Happiny
Chansey
Blissey
Chatot
Munchlax
Snorlax
Hippopotas
Hippowdon
Skorupi
Drapion
Croagunk
Toxicroak
Carnivine
Finneon
Lumineon
Mantyke
Mantine
Snover
Abomasnow
Rotom
Patrat
Watchog
Lillipup
Herdier
Stoutland
Purrloin
Liepard
Pansage
Simisage
Pansear
Simisear
Panpour
Simipour
Munna
Musharna
Pidove
Tranquill
Unfezant
Blitzle
Zebstrika
Woobat
Swoobat
Drilbur
Excadrill
Audino
Timburr
Gurdurr
Conkeldurr
Tympole
Palpitoad
Seismitoad
Throh
Sawk
Sewaddle
Swadloon
Leavanny
Venipede
Whirlipede
Scolipede
Cottonee
Whimsicott
Petilil
Lilligant
Sandile
Krokorok
Krookodile
Darumaka
Darmanitan
Maractus
Dwebble
Crustle
Scraggy
Scrafty
Sigilyph
Yamask
Cofagrigus
Tirtouga
Carracosta
Archen
Archeops
Trubbish
Garbodor
Minccino
Cinccino
Gothita
Gothorita
Gothitelle
Solosis
Duosion
Reuniclus
Ducklett
Swanna
Vanillite
Vanillish
Vanilluxe
Deerling
Sawsbuck
Emolga
Karrablast
Escavalier
Foongus
Amoonguss
Frillish
Jellicent
Joltik
Galvantula
Ferroseed
Ferrothorn
Klink
Klang
Klinklang
Tynamo
Eelektrik
Eelektross
Elgyem
Beheeyem
Litwick
Lampent
Chandelure
Cubchoo
Beartic
Cryogonal
Shelmet
Accelgor
Stunfisk
Mienfoo
Mienshao
Druddigon
Golett
Golurk
Pawniard
Bisharp
Bouffalant
Rufflet
Braviary
Vullaby
Mandibuzz
Heatmor
Durant



*TL;DR*
*Tier 7:* Legandary Pokemon
*Tier 6:* Starters/version mascots/pseudo legends/hard to get pokemon
*Tier 5:* Pokemon which are wanted because they have cool shiny colorations/hardish to get Pokemon/Pokemon with mega evos
*Tier 4:* Pokemon in the middle of the pack which don't belong in tiers 7-5 or 3-1
*Tier 3:* Boring Pokemon (ie; bugs, pokemon people don't use)
*Tier 2:* Shiny's that are pretty much the same colors as their normal colors
*Tier 1:* Chain fished ****


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't think it's possible because of how different everyone's opinions are.

It's a creative idea though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 18, 2013)

This will likely be based on few opinions, not the whole community's. THAT would be hard.


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> This will likely be based on few opinions, not the whole community's. THAT would be hard.



If you base it off a few opinions that's even worse...

There really is no honest way you can do this without it being fair to everyone. There really isn't much point...


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

While it seemed like a good idea at first, I feel inclined to agree with Jake. on this. Besides, lots people will trade their shinies for the ones they want, regardless of the value of their shiny anyway(plus with the new TSV and SV thing that's spreading like wild fire through a forest; the values of shiny pokemon are dropping anyway)


----------



## Silversea (Nov 19, 2013)

This thread has received the typical response: a deal of users saying how it won't work out because X and Y (pun not intended).

We got the point across at page 1 and the start of page 2, perhaps we should just let people do what they want at this point. Kippla clearly plans to continue regardless.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 19, 2013)

well, for those who have same ideas for shiny pokemon values as he does; the list will work great. Jake. came up with a pretty good one earlier. Dunno if I'd put all legendaries at the top of the list though.. as I hate most of them and would trade the ones I hate for just about anything; but that's just me.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 21, 2013)

Maybe the TSV is a reason, y'know? If the rarity is dropping then we may as well just plan out what Pokemon are which because of the wreck of TSV usage.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol maybe.. though shinies probably won't be worth much beyond any other pokemon so long as its shiny before long xD(shiny legendary would be the only ones really worth a shiny legendary then, unless you find somebody offering their shiny legendary for any other shiny lol)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah. TSV will ruin the economy for Pokemon like duping did for ACNL, so I guess it will be worthwhile to put the list together. I mean, now the rarities are dropping like nuts and I can't really tell what is worth what anymore.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 21, 2013)

Eevee and vulpix will probably always be some of the more valuable ones because of how popular those two are in general.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, especially Eevee although you can them wild now.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 23, 2013)

top tier shinies : luxray
everyone else: loser shinies tht no one wants


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 23, 2013)

yay, let's get rare shiny pokemon so we can feel special! yeah!!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 23, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> Eevee and vulpix will probably always be some of the more valuable ones because of how popular those two are in general.



I never really thought vulpix/ninetales was that popular?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Nov 24, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I never really thought vulpix/ninetales was that popular?



Ninetales used to be popular, it was the only one with Drought except Groudon. Now we have Mega Charizard Y and the nerf to weather abilities it probably won't be as popular.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 24, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Ninetales used to be popular, it was the only one with Drought except Groudon. Now we have Mega Charizard Y and the nerf to weather abilities it probably won't be as popular.



Idk. I still love my shiny vulpix.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 25, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I never really thought vulpix/ninetales was that popular?



I was only going off past experience with those two(As you tend to see a LOT of offers for a shiny vulpix or shiny eevee)


----------

